

Throwing patent trolls off the bridge - monochromatic
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2013/03/guest-editorial-throwing-trolls-off-the-bridge.html

======
monochromatic
I think the fundamental issue that people have with the patent system isn't
actually trolls--it's the issuance of vague/obvious/overbroad patents. Trolls
are just the most visible manifestation.

This bill would not address problems at the USPTO, but it might limit their
impact by reducing troll litigation.

